# Thanksgiving Salad and dressing



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

I have to make a mixed salad for Thanksgiving, I never eat salad on Thanksgiving. I've always had the wonderful fall vegetables adorn the table, but diets are changing and this is what I need this year.  Anyone have a nice "Thanksgiving Salad" recipe they can share with me, along with the dressing?  Thanks very much.


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 6, 2004)

that's great forward thinking, deb...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a recipe I have made at Thanksgiving and everyone ate it.  I know you are familiar with it.  It's just a 7-layer salad.  You can use either low fat or even fat free mayo.  I used fat free one year and added some dry Ranch dressing to it to make it taste like "food" LOL

INGREDIENTS:

6 cups chopped lettuce (just use iceburg)
salt and pepper
6 hard-cooked eggs, sliced 
2 cups frozen peas, thawed
8 to 16 ounces bacon, crisp-cooked, drained, and crumbled 
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded mild Cheddar cheese
1 cup mayonnaise
1 to 2 tablespoons sugar 
1/4 cup sliced green onion with tops
paprika

METHOD:

Place 3 cups of the lettuce in bottom of large bowl; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Layer egg slices over lettuce in bowl and sprinkle with more salt and pepper. Continue to layer vegetables in this order: peas, remaining lettuce, crumbled bacon, and shredded cheese, along with light sprinklings of salt and pepper. 

Combine mayonnaise and sugar; spread over top, spreading to edge of bowl to cover entire salad. Cover and chill 24 hours or overnight. Garnish with green onion and a little paprika. Toss before serving.
This salad serves 12 to 15. 


***I have also mixed in some dry Ranch dressing mix instead of the sugar - you don't have to use the whole envelope - just enough to subtly flavor it.  I also made the mistake of doubling this recipe one year at Thanksgiving - DON'T do it!! LOL  There will be plenty because people won't eat their usual amount.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks very very much, but it sounds VERY HEAVY Kitchenelf. I know alot of EMTs, Thanksgiving is a very busy day for them. They are always telling me and my husband DON'T EAT TOO MUCH ON THANKSGIVING!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

It may sound heavy but it's not - I guess it's the mayo that makes it sound heavy?  Once everything is mixed up it's not bad at all.  BUT I do have other suggestions! LOL

Would you rather have a vinaigrette-type recipe?  I've got one that probably would fit the bill - just give me a chance to find it.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, I was thinking a lighter dressing and no eggs, bacon or cheese. Thanks very much again.  Maybe I did'nt explain, I'm having the traditional Thanksgiving fare, I just also need a salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm having trouble finding my recipe (it's a Bon Appetit book - I'll find it eventually) but the gist of it is:

salad oil
lemon juice
shallots
s & p
dry mustard

Bitter greens (endive, radicchio, peppery greens, etc.)  You can even gently heat the dressing in the microwave just before serving - it's still allows for a cool salad but a comforting warmth for winter.

I'm still looking for the exact recipe!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2004)

my fav salad is mesculun lettuces, topped with dollops of goat cheese, walnuts, dried cranberries, and edible flowers, with a raspberry viniagrette dressing. i guess with the walnuts and cranberries it could be considered a harvest/thanksgiving type of salad.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 8, 2004)

What about a broccoli/dried cranberry/walnut salad?  Blanched broc, other stuff tossed in, and just a light dressing - maybe a raspberry if you want sweet, or a balsamic o/v if not.  

Or - a snap pea/white corn salad - looks really pretty with the green and white, toss in some diced red pepper, and a light vinaigrette.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Deb, how about a spinach salad.  You indicated right on that diets are changing so how about adding a green that has a lot of nutrional value along with flavor. 

I make mine with baby spinach, cherry tomatoes ( I like to cut mine into two) and I sometimes add some red onion to my salad ( it's sharp so I cut it and let it soak in water for an hour, drain and add).  

I top it with blue cheese and dried cranberries or dried cherries.  You can also add nuts but I skip them.  

I make my dressing the following way.  

1/4 cup of fresly squeezed orange juice
1 cup of oil (any oil, I prefer olive or canola)
1 clove of garlic minced
1 tsp of orange zest
salt and black pepper to taste. 

Another bonus is that it uses cranberries and orange both which are traditional holiday flavors.


----------



## Claire (Oct 18, 2004)

In my family, before other people's traditions overtook ours, we always had a cucumber salad.  It can be made very Asian or very European (done it both ways).  First very thinly slice cucumbers.  As is the case here, if you cannot get ones with small seeds, then seed them.  Very easy to do with a grapefruit spoon.  You'll need a cuke for every 3 people.  

a can of sliced mushrooms, drained

2/3 c vegetable oil
1/4 c vinegar (I prefer something sweet like rice or malt, but in the old days mom made it with plain old distilled)
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp coarse ground pepper
1/4 c sugar

If you wish to use fresh mushrooms (were not readily available when I was a kid, and very $$$ in those days), slice them thinly then soak in the dressing overnight.  they will absorb a lot, so you may need to double the dressing. 

We always had shrimp in this salad, even if it was canned and a real luxury.  If you put shrimp in it, you can easily serve the salad as a first course.   If serving it as a side salad, I allow only a shrimp or two per person because you don't want it too rich.  

To make it very eastern European, add a half teaspoon dried dill (for most of us it is too late in the year for fresh, but double it for fresh).  
To make it more Asian, add a dash of sesame oil or a 1/2 tsp sesame seeds (preferably toasted) and a bit of ginger.


----------



## chez suz (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Deb

How about....lots of mixed greens your choice..and for the Thanksgiving feel add toasted pecans and dried cranberries..I usualy add crumbled blue cheese or goat cheese but its not a must if you want to keep it light.
For the dressing..I make a great Raspberry Vinagrette...Raspberry vinegar, walnut oil (can use any oil you want) a good hit of maple syrup for a touch of sweetness.
Light but seasonal!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2004)

chez suz - what a perfect salad!!!


----------



## chez suz (Oct 25, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> chez suz - what a perfect salad!!!



Thank you!!


----------

